# 2011 SEMA Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The largest automotive aftermarket expo in the world, the SEMA Show is a bucket-list event for any auto enthusiast. There's just one problem, it's not open to the public. So unless you can scam or bribe your way through the doors to check out over a million square feet of insanely modified cars and trucks, coverage of the show is vital. AutoGuide will be on hand November 1-4th to deliver live reports, photos and video on all the major reveals.

While the purpose of the show is to highlight new modifications, there's no better way to draw attention to those parts than with an excellent show car... and a few beautiful models. Often those purpose built machines end up being monstrosities rather than things of beauty, and mocking them is all part of what makes SEMA special.

As well, car manufacturers continue to grow their presence at the show, debuting concepts, performance modifications and sometimes just commissioning wild show cars to keep people talking.

Major areas of interest at SEMA include Racing and Performance, Wheels and Tires, as well as Trucks, SUVs and Off-Road vehicles. 

More: *2011 SEMA Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

